# Lets go chump!



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

*Hello everyone! ) *

*How are you all doing??*

*If you feel shity and down I would like you to read my story...*

*Soooo... for the last 2.5 years Ive had severe anxiety/depression symptoms including DP/DR which were scariest, as you all know i guess....*

*Ive tried medication and therapy in my first year on road, and Im not sure if it helped me or not tbh... I think therapy did help me in some way, i gained some better knowledge about what is happening to me, but that itself wasnt enough to overcome DP/DR. *

*So after about a year of having those symptoms i decided to quit medication and to just take an objective look on my life overall. *

*I found out, (not in 1 day of thinking), that Im not living the way i wanted to live. I also found out that Im just complaining about shit and Im doing absolutely nothing to fix stuff. So, first of, I ended 5 years long relationship that made me feel miserable idk how many times, even tho I loved the girl I was with more then anything at that point. I went back to some things in my family life and fix them as much as i could. There were some thing i simply just could not fix, but I felt better cause at least I tried for. I kicked some ppl that had let me down from my life, and now Im on total number of 2 friends. (before i had 50+ "friends" LOL)... *

*At first things didnt change just by doing those changes, but 1 thing by another i started to rly feel better, almost like cured. *

*Last move that changed everything for me was quiting my job at home. I went to work on summer season with no experience on that job in new enviroment without knowing anyone. I did rly well there, made some good friendships, had few relationships that didnt end up so well, but hey, fuck it, at least I forgot my ex!! xDD*

*There it is, I fixed my life- step by step, and symptoms were gone. *

*Im sure all of you can do it, trust me Ive been in worst phases, couldnt leave home and so on. *

*Dont let this cancer to beat you!! *

*LETS GO CHUMP!!! xD *

*love you all <3*


----------



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

And forgot to mention,

I highly recommend to stay away from alcohol/weed/any drugs.

*It's bad for you* anyways, even if you are 100% healthy, and if you have DP it's 100 times worse.

*Stay stronK* and avoid those.   :razz: :razz: :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> If only it was as easy as that for everyone.


*Hey man  *

*The thing is, we are all different so and that is why there is no magical formula to just cure everyone. *

*(I'm talking about DP/DR only, not other symptoms you may feel). *

*I think tho that some things that have helped me overcome this can help anyone. *

*I never said it was easy to beat DP, hell no, it was insanely hard thing to live with and even harder to overcome. The hardest one in my life so far.*

*I had many moments thinking about suicide and stupid shit like that. I cried numerous times cause of it. Felt so deep down in hole...*

*But... I found strenght to carry on. I motivated myself everyday to fight even tho it seemed impossible. It is about taking your life under control, getting your confidence back and rediscovering your roots. *

*Imagine yourself as Odysseus floating on a piece of wood, nowhere in endless ocean. It will sure take time, but you will find your way home. *

*If you, or anyone need talk or any help I can provide pm me.*

*Stay stronK champ!  *


----------

